# Remnants of poo/pee on bed



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack and Jill have started sleeping in bed with us. It's fine, except sometimes they go to the pee pad in the middle of the night or early in the morning, so when they come back to the bed, their wee-wee's are still wet and they get it on the comforter - yuck! This morning, Jack went poo on the pad, then leapt up onto the bed but still had one last bit of poo stuck to him, so where did it land? On the comforter! I was so grossed out. I took baby wipes and cleaned it up, but now I'm totally grossed out. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I'm assuming no, but thought there might be a miracle cure out there somewhere! I want them to keep sleeping on the bed, so if this is something that just goes with the territory, then I guess I'll have to live with it!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

It does go with the territory, but at least the aren't pooping and peeing _on_ the bed! There really isn't a remedy! Sorry!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep pretty much goes with the territory. 

Just make sure the hair around their anus is very short or shaved. Also the wick, which is the hair on the pee pee area is very short as well. This will help a little, but unfortunately it's just a dog 'thing'.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You could take your comforter off of the bed at night. That way if the bedding gets soiled like you explained it isn't hard to wash.....nothing like having to have the comforter cleaned.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe you could get up and go with them to check them out and give them a little gentle wipe before they get back in the bed? Just a thought!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, that doesn't gross me out at all. Just part of life for us.

I did, however, put the comforter "up", many years ago. I have several
blankets on the bed. Different blankets, in different corners, and one down
the middle. This way, if one gets a bit of poo, or if Lulu flat out pees on it,
I just throw the one blanket in the washer.

I also have the world's largest pee pads (personallypaws) on top of my
standard mattress cover. Two huge pads, which cover my entire king-size bed.
If anything gets thru, I just take the one off and wash it. Nothing gets thru to
the mattress, or the cover.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Clifford holds his all night, and I wonder why yours doesn't. If they are young they may need to release themselves, but if not, maybe taken the pad away at night will make them hold it until morning, and then you don't have a mess anymore.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I know its a pain, but maybe get up with them and give them a little wipe before they come back to bed. I'd rather wipe down their little area than have to stick the comforter in the wash every other day. 

Thats why I have my groomer give Dini what I jokingly call a "Brazilian"- they shave down around her anus so that no poopie particles can get stuck in her hair and then get dragged around.  Good luck!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Ditto for "it comes with the territory!"

If they're in a puppy cut just keep those 2 area's cut short and they won't drag as much. I would also put a top sheet on top of the comforter. Sheets are a lot easier to clean than duvet covers or comforters without duvet covers. This way if they do soil the cover, it's just the sheet that has to be washed. Inexpensive sheets can be found at a Target or like.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

At our house we have a routine. Whenever someone sees bianca go into the bathroom (where her pee pad is) they're responsible for wiping her. We've done it since she was a puppy and when she'd done peeing she actually lifts her leg and waits for someone to wiper her. She usually falls asleep with my husband on the sofa at night and around 11:30 I wake them both up to go up to bed. All I have to do is tell Bianca that we're going to to sleep and that she needs to do peepees and she slowly makes her way to the bathroom. We're up by 6 a.m. and she holds it all night. There's no nighty nights at our house until peepees are done. :no2:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, at least it is not as bad as the pressent Dino left of the bed between Peg and I this morning... :smpullhair: 

We have a king size and that was a REALLY good thing this morning about 4 am.... It was only luck that I woke up enough to realize what had happened without rolling over the top of "it". Needless to say, the little bugger will sleep in the crate for at least the near future.

Potty train has been a real challange... and especially from around 8 PM on. The sleepy head just can not wake up enough to do his business. He will sleep right through that potty break if we were to let him. As it is, we pick him out, take him out, and he runs to the doggy door and come back inside and is sound asleep by the time we come back in.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 18 2008, 04:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637227


> Well, at least it is not as bad as the pressent Dino left of the bed between Peg and I this morning... :smpullhair:
> 
> We have a king size and that was a REALLY good thing this morning about 4 am.... It was only luck that I woke up enough to realize what had happened without rolling over the top of "it". Needless to say, the little bugger will sleep in the crate for at least the near future.
> 
> Potty train has been a real challange... and especially from around 8 PM on. The sleepy head just can not wake up enough to do his business. He will sleep right through that potty break if we were to let him. As it is, we pick him out, take him out, and he runs to the doggy door and come back inside and is sound asleep by the time we come back in.[/B]



LOL ~ After Ringo O'Malley had his heart surgery, he, of course slept with us. Well he just pooped on the bed.
I know it was HIM, as Joplin, and Frankie will hold "it" forever. He was also dingy from his meds.

I woke up with a turd stuck in my hair, on the side of my head ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I shower at night, so had to shower again, and was late for work. I was the manager, so called the main office,
in San Diego. I said, "I'll be late opening, as I have a turd on my head". Nope, they didn't even question it.
They could never figure out my reasons, when it came to the dogs. They just gave up, and "went with it" :smrofl:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Ughh...can you make them hold it? Rugby is 4 months old (yesterday) and Scooby is 5 months old today and they both sleep through the night on my bed without using the bathroom (and have been since they have been here). I don't think I could have them on the bed if they were leaving stuff behind. *bleck*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (k9Cracker @ Sep 18 2008, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637234


> Ughh...can you make them hold it? Rugby is 4 months old (yesterday) and Scooby is 5 months old today and they both sleep through the night on my bed without using the bathroom (and have been since they have been here). I don't think I could have them on the bed if they were leaving stuff behind. *bleck*[/B]



Don't let Steve, and me, scare you. With all the doggies, in and out, our doors, we end up with a few "issues".

For me, it is extremely uncommon for a dog to potty on the bed. I will say, my seniors, who get confused,
will go on the bed. My Daisy did, at times, and now Lulu. Just part of old age, I've accepted that, and
adjusted accordingly. Hence the huge puppy pads between the sheets.

Most of mine sleep with me. Jops and Franks, would never go on the bed. They wait for morning, and even then
they don't want off the bed. They would rather hold it, than leave the bed. But hey, when in their senior years,
I'm prepaired. 

You're safe, don't worry.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack loves to drink water - so he used to get up in the middle of the night, drink water, then go pee. Of course I heard all this going on, so I'd brace myself when he jumped up on the bed cause I knew he'd still be wet. I used to feel guilty about cutting off their water at night, especially since Jack drinks so much - all day and all night. I thought he really needed it. But now I just shut the door that leads to the water when we all go to bed. He seems to be able to hold it all night now and not go pee until the morning. That's my new solution - for now 
If either of them ever pooped in my bed...it would be so over!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm getting a real kick out of this thread! Obviously none of you sleep with cats. They BARF in the bed. I mean, my cats hardly ever barf, but when they do it is always after I just changed the sheets. :angry: 

Sarah had to throw up in the middle of the night about a month ago. Bless her heart, she did try to get off the bed. But she's old, fat and slow so she left a trail of vomit all over my bed, right down the bed steps. :smpullhair: It would have been much better if she did it all in one spot, but she got everything, even the quilt folded at the bottom of the bed.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 18 2008, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637310


> I'm getting a real kick out of this thread! Obviously none of you sleep with cats. They BARF in the bed. I mean, my cats hardly ever barf, but when they do it is always after I just changed the sheets. :angry:
> 
> Sarah had to throw up in the middle of the night about a month ago. Bless her heart, she did try to get off the bed. But she's old, fat and slow so she left a trail of vomit all over my bed, right down the bed steps. :smpullhair: It would have been much better if she did it all in one spot, but she got everything, even the quilt folded at the bottom of the bed.[/B]



:smrofl: You couldn't be more right! My cat has only thrown up 3 times, and all three have been on my bed! Pebbles has even thrown up on ME twice


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 18 2008, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637238


> QUOTE (k9Cracker @ Sep 18 2008, 04:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637234





> Ughh...can you make them hold it? Rugby is 4 months old (yesterday) and Scooby is 5 months old today and they both sleep through the night on my bed without using the bathroom (and have been since they have been here). I don't think I could have them on the bed if they were leaving stuff behind. *bleck*[/B]



Don't let Steve, and me, scare you. With all the doggies, in and out, our doors, we end up with a few "issues".

[/B][/QUOTE]


 I'm going to be known as the poop man or something equally revolting... :w00t: 


Dino has had two accidents in probably 2 months... which is why I am going to suggest he be put in his crate. The other "one" was on the comforter. I am not certain how he is going to like that and I would rather take the "risk" than end up with a couple nights of no sleep if he complains about it tonight. He is a very fun little puppy (7 yr old LOL!!) but he was never house broken and in general, we are having some issues in that area... thus back to the crate.

We have 3 others who are potty trained and they have been sleeping in bed for years and in that time, there was one accident... and it was not even when we were sleeping. We had come home from someplace and had gone up to change and Max and Chance followed and got up on the bed and proceeded to play and in general, act like mad men on the bed, as I am sure most of you can relate to.

Suddenly, it got very quiet and all the play stopped. I looked over.... they were both standing there looking very guilty and there was a large wet spot.  Someone had clearly put off going for a while and then had gone upstairs to engage in some play and as a result, lost control. Their sudden quietness and the way they were looking at me made it clear this was an accident that upset them as much as it did me. I took that accident as my fault because on coming home, I had not taken them outside (as I now do).

Potty training a dog is never going to be 100.00000% perfect. So when a mistake occurs, you have to look at the situation, learn from it and take corrective action.... and always be sure to use a REALLY good moisture proof pad! Everything else is washable... so we can handle it.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 18 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637232


> I woke up with a turd stuck in my hair, on the side of my head ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I shower at night, so had to shower again, and was late for work. I was the manager, so called the main office,
> in San Diego. I said, "I'll be late opening, as I have a turd on my head". Nope, they didn't even question it.
> They could never figure out my reasons, when it came to the dogs. They just gave up, and "went with it" :smrofl:[/B]



Man... I gotta go shower after just reading this thread...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 18 2008, 07:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637310


> I'm getting a real kick out of this thread! Obviously none of you sleep with cats. They BARF in the bed. I mean, my cats hardly ever barf, but when they do it is always after I just changed the sheets. :angry:
> 
> Sarah had to throw up in the middle of the night about a month ago. Bless her heart, she did try to get off the bed. But she's old, fat and slow so she left a trail of vomit all over my bed, right down the bed steps. :smpullhair: It would have been much better if she did it all in one spot, but she got everything, even the quilt folded at the bottom of the bed.[/B]



LMAO ~ I do not have cats, but do wake up to the, occasional vomit. 

Doesn't bother me a bit. I simply clean it up, and move on. I keep an eye on them,
make sure all is well with the world, as I'm not sure "who" threw up. I usually find out by
smelling their little mugs. The one, which smells like puke, is "the one" to keep an eye on.

All in all, it's no big deal. Just a part of life. 

Vomit, Senior Accidents, whatever. They stay in bed with us, huh? Bless their hearts. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 18 2008, 07:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637323


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Sep 18 2008, 02:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637232





> I woke up with a turd stuck in my hair, on the side of my head ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I shower at night, so had to shower again, and was late for work. I was the manager, so called the main office,
> in San Diego. I said, "I'll be late opening, as I have a turd on my head". Nope, they didn't even question it.
> They could never figure out my reasons, when it came to the dogs. They just gave up, and "went with it" :smrofl:[/B]



Man... I gotta go shower after just reading this thread...  

[/B][/QUOTE]

No, Steve. You will have to shower AFTER Dino showers YOU, in your sleep ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I love Dino soooooo much!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Sep 18 2008, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637321


> I'm going to be known as the poop man or something equally revolting... :w00t:[/B]



How 'bout sh*t head ~ LMFAO :smrofl: 

Sorry, Steve. I couldn't resist. arty:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Poor Dino he can not catch a break. I'll bet he isn't going when you put him outside. Rylee will fake potty to get a treat. She went last night and came in. I know she went because she cleans herself. 3 this morning she is walking all over the bed and doing her potty circles. I got up and took her and she went . That is when she jumps all around to remove any left overs. Why not put little Dino in a diaper at night? He will be so lonely in the crate. :behindsofa:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 18 2008, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=637445


> Poor Dino he can not catch a break. I'll bet he isn't going when you put him outside. Rylee will fake potty to get a treat. She went last night and came in. I know she went because she cleans herself. 3 this morning she is walking all over the bed and doing her potty circles. I got up and took her and she went . That is when she jumps all around to remove any left overs. Why not put little Dino in a diaper at night? He will be so lonely in the crate. :behindsofa:[/B]



LOL ~ My Daisy would fake pottying. It was hilarious. She would actually look at me, while "squatting" on the grass.
Yet nothing came out. She just wanted to walk, and figured that would get her on her way ~ LOL

And Deborah, not to worry about Dino. I'm thinking of raising the bar. Yep, Winter for Dino. I'm a gambler ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Or, Dino, in exchange for LBB ~ :smrofl:


----------

